# Wie fülle ich eine mehrspaltige ListBox?



## Klaus Posavec (7. September 2004)

Hallo liebe VBA-Freunde,

ich habe ein Problem.

Ich habe eine UserForm mit vier TextBoxen und einem CommandButton1. Bei Klick darauf, sollen die Eingaben daraus in eine vierspaltige ListBox1  übertragen werden. Die ListBox befindet sich in Tabelle1! Danach leeren sich die TextBoxen. Bei erneutem Klick auf CommandButton1 sollen die Eintragungen in die nächste Zeile der ListBox übernommen werden(natürlich nur bei Eintrag), danach Zeile 3, usw. - d.h Zeile1 darf nicht überschrieben werden!

Mit dem folgenden Code kann ich irgendwie die ListBox1 in Tabelle1 aus der UserForm heraus nicht ansprechen, oder so?
Wenn ich nähmlich die ListBox1 in die UserForm setze dann klappt der Code. Nur nicht, wenn die LB1 in Tabelle1 ist.



    Private Sub CommandButton1.Click

                 With Worksheets ("Tabelle1")
                    ListBox1.AddItem TextBox1.Value
                    ListBox1.Column(1, ListBox1.ListCount - 1) = TextBox2.Value
                    ListBox1.Column(2, ListBox1.ListCount - 1) = TextBox3.Value
                    ListBox1.Column(3, ListBox1.ListCount - 1) = TextBox4.Value
                End With

                   TextBox1.Value = ""
                   TextBox2.Value = ""
                   TextBox3.Value = ""
                   TextBox4.Value = ""
   End Sub
Die ColumnCount Eigenschaft  der LB1 ist auf 4!

Bin VBA Neuling! Hat jemand eine Idee? Für jegliche Hilfe dankbar...


----------



## MAN (7. September 2004)

Versuchs mal mit folgendem:

```
With Tabelle1.ListBox1
   .AddItem TextBox1.Value
   .Column(1, .ListCount - 1) = TextBox2.Value
   .Column(2, .ListCount - 1) = TextBox3.Value
   .Column(3, .ListCount - 1) = TextBox4.Value
End With
```

mfG,
MAN


----------

